# Olympic sj



## sally87 (5 August 2012)

Please can someone explain it to me! What rounds mean what and when are the medals?! Just seems a lot of rounds and I don't know which ones count? Also yesterday they said it created order for team competition, so how come Americans after us when their rider got eliminated?


----------

